

India now has social networks related to caste - cwan
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/india-now-has-social-networks-related-to-cast

======
indigoviolet
I'm Indian, and I disagree with the caste system, but am also cynical enough
to think this is no big deal. People will always discriminate against people
for one reason or another.

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=black+social+networ...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=black+social+networks&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g-c1g-m1)

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=muslim+social+netwo...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=muslim+social+networks&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g3)

[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=jewish+social+networks)

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=arabic+social+netwo...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=arabic+social+networks&aq=f&oq=&aqi=)

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=rich+people+social+...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=rich+people+social+networks&aq=f&oq=&aqi=)

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=beautiful+people+so...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=beautiful+people+social+networks&aq=f&oq=&aqi=)

~~~
aswanson
I guess the most odd aspect to an outside observer is how incredibly
indistinguishable , at least from a physical observation, caste members are
from each other. This is in such stark contrast with the societal confinement
it locks people into it borders on a parody on prejudice, were it not so
tragic.

EDIT: This star trek episode comes to mind (Are you blind?):
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi7QQ5pO7_A>

~~~
indigoviolet
Why should it matter that they're physically indistinguishable? Would it be
more excusable then?

Caste is just another uneducated, thoughtless distinction to discriminate
against other people.

Caste is as correlated with cultural identity and upbringing in India as
religion, nationality, and skin color are in other parts of the world.

~~~
aswanson
No, it shouldn't matter, just an observation it's a dimension of ignorant
distinction I'm not used to, is all.

------
vijayr
I'm Indian, I'm ashamed at this, but can confirm that people give way too much
importance to caste in India. Things _are_ changing, but mostly in cities, and
at "not enough" pace. Politics is rife with religion/caste/racism etc, because
that is the easiest/fastest way for any politician to get votes.

The saddest part is, many highly educated/intelligent (I am talking about
Masters/PHds/Ivy league educated) people get hung up on religion/caste.

~~~
SapphireSun
I have some Indian friends and they have said much the same thing. I can't say
I'm surprised this happened, the markets are not an engine of morality - they
just give the people what they want for better or worse.

~~~
vijayr
That is the sad part. In politics at least, the end always justifies the
means, however horrible/unethical/unlawful it is.

------
aswanson
I always wondered what they think of foreigners outside of the system. Are we
"auto-casted" down?

~~~
aswanson
Maybe duck typing? If it looks like a Brahmin, talks like a Dalit....?

------
jimfl
Why, that's backwards! In the U.S. we have castes related to social networks.

